# So Cal Gathering Pics



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2012)

Here is Mrs Scar and me in our new A MAZE N shirts from Todd 













Gary & Kathy.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 10, 2012






Showing off Jeff's book to the gang













Me showing off Jeff's book.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 10, 2012






Rubbing some java rub on TriTips













Preping Tritips.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 10, 2012






TriTips on the smoker 













Tritips on the smoker.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 10, 2012






Look at the nice smoke ring on that baby - we let them go a few minutes long for my liking

but they were still mighty tasty













Tritip smoke ring.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 10, 2012






Here is Aaron trimming up a brisket with his new sous chef Marcus 













Aaron triming a brisket with his new souis chef Ma



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 10, 2012






Marcus injecting the brisket













Injecting the brisket.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 10, 2012






Aaron prepping some chicken stackers - these are killer good - stuffed with some of the smoked mozzarella













Chicken Stackers.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 10, 2012






Here they are almost done 













Chicken Stackers on the smoker.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 10, 2012






Here is Aarons wife Tia













Aarons wife Tia hiding from the camera.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 10, 2012






Aarons girls playing ladder ball













Aarons girls playing ladder ball.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 10, 2012






Aarons other daughter riding her bike













Aarons other daughte riding her bike.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 10, 2012






We had an awesome sunset 













Sunset1.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 10, 2012


















Sunset.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 10, 2012






Here we are making "pizza's" with the kids













Kids making pizza.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 10, 2012






Pizza's on the Traeger 













Pizza on the smoker.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 10, 2012






Getting breakfast started and this is the only picture we got of Anna - Abel's girlfriend 













Starting with potatoes.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 10, 2012






Potato's and Chorizo cooked adding the eggs and cheese 













Adding Cheese to the breakfast.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 10, 2012






Warming up the tortillas with the finished egg dish 













Heating the tortillas.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 10, 2012






Cinnamon Rolls and sausage on the smoker 













Cinnamon Rolls and sausage.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 10, 2012






Here is a finished burrito -sans hot sauce for the pic













Abels Breakfast burrito.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 10, 2012






Marcus wins Jeff's book - he is a happy camper 













Marcus wins Jeffs Book.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 10, 2012






Aaron and Abel win Tube Smokers from Todd













Aaron and Abel win Todds SmokinTubes.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 10, 2012






We all had a great time and will do this again - made some new friends too 

Thanks for looking


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 10, 2012)

Awesome!!!

TJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 10, 2012)

Very cool!



~Martin


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like a great time was had by all! Now I'm jonesing for a breakfast burrito!!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 10, 2012)

that's what it's all about..  having a good time...  eating good food... making new friends... hope we get a good crowd for the 2nd S. FL. Gathering... 

Glad y'all had a good time... the kids look like they enjoyed making the pizza's


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice and I know you had fun...

Keep that Calif. attitude and...


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like you all had a great time! Thanks for the pics, it's nice to put a face with a name!


----------



## boykjo (Oct 10, 2012)

Awesome...... I wish i could make all  of the gatherings........

Joe


----------



## rdknb (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like you all had fun!!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks like an awesome time and thanks for the time and trouble it took to get these pics up! I agree with Dave - it's nice to put a face with a name!

The post is scheduled for 3PM MST here https://www.facebook.com/smokingmeat


----------



## roller (Oct 11, 2012)

Thats great Gary and I love a Ca. sunset and have seen one many many times..I know ya`ll had a great time...Love the T`s...


----------



## driedstick (Oct 11, 2012)

Looked like you had alot of fun wish I could have been there.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 11, 2012)

Awesome pics. Good times with new friends.


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks like you all had a fun time!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 11, 2012)

It looks like a good time was had. I know the food looks good


----------



## meatinc (Oct 11, 2012)

All the food was great!  It was too short but if we stayed any longer they would have had to roll me outta there!  Thanks for Gary for setting it all up.  Can't wait until the next one.


----------



## realtorterry (Oct 11, 2012)

Awesome Gary!!  I was just down there visiting fmaily & taking the kids to Sea World. I would of made another stop for one of those burritos


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 11, 2012)

Link to the Gathering just posted to the SmokingMeat Facebook  www.facebook.com/smokingmeat

and pics will be posted to Twitter in a couple hours

http://www.twitter.com/TheSMForums


----------



## lght (Oct 11, 2012)

Had a great time although my pork was undercooked because I just couldn't stay up any longer waiting for it to cook.  Thanks again Gary for setting it up.  Those smoked nuts and home made chorizo was amazing.  I think we need to do at least 2 maybe 3 gatherings next year for sure!!


----------



## 3forfred (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks like I joined a day late for this one.  Looking forward to getting to know the group and maybe getting to the next meat up.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice pics and the chow looks great...JJ


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 11, 2012)

3forfred said:


> Looks like I joined a day late for this one.  Looking forward to getting to know the group and maybe getting to the next meat up.


Yea, looks like you missed some good fun, maybe next year!

I see this is your first post here, when you get a minute would you do us a favor and go to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can get to know you and give you a proper welcome, also would you add your location to your profile, we like knowing where you are when we talk to you, Thanks!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice comments. We really had a great time and we had some interest in doing one closer to LA so we might do another one up there in a few months to see if we can get some LA and OC folks to come out.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 12, 2012)

Great gathering Gary....  Looks like fun and good food was had by all....


----------



## tennsmoker (Oct 12, 2012)

Those breakfast burritos looks great, after spending 43 yrs in Texas my family and I

had grown very fond of them, brings back some Texas memories, great Q-Views.

al


----------



## catzcradle (Oct 12, 2012)

Great pix!  Looks like a good time, didn't realize there were any gatherings going on in this neck of the woods.  I'm in Orange County, will be watching for the next one.


----------



## raymo76 (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks like it was great! I was trying to find a way to get stuff done so I could make it but obviously that didn't happen.


----------



## mots (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks like you all had a great time. Where were you camped out? I'm in Valley Center, Maybe close to you guys. Next time you get together, maybe I can make it.

Pictures look great.Thanks, Gary


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 14, 2012)

Awesome....l am sad that I may miss the one in S. Florida....... I love things like that...


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 14, 2012)

Mots said:


> Looks like you all had a great time. Where were you camped out? I'm in Valley Center, Maybe close to you guys. Next time you get together, maybe I can make it.
> 
> Pictures look great.Thanks, Gary


We were at Lake Skinner 

Have you joined our So Cal Smokers Group

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/23/so-cal-smokers


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 16, 2012)

Man it looks like everyone had a blast. I say this every year but I wish there  was an event like that up around my neck of the woods.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 16, 2012)

just saw this gary............looks like a great time! LOVE the pic of you and the mrs........give her a big hug from us over here.........


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks Rob -  Back at ya


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 25, 2012)

Bumping this for some more pics and to also remember what a great guy he is. Gary set up everything so this gathering could happen. He expressed to me once his frustration that the response for turnout was low but then said it didn't matter, he was going to go and BBQ and have fun and it didn't matter who showed up. 

I think Gary always looked at the bright side of things. As in this, he wanted a big turnout but it didn't matter, he turned it into a great time, he met some new friends and it couldn't have been a better weekend!


----------



## shaun h (Oct 27, 2012)

looks great!  I'm in SoCal too, I need to pay better attention :)

But wassup with those Chicken Stackers?  How you make those?  I did a search and didn't come up with anything.  Looked great


----------

